# Background check and Orientation



## caiteaa (Oct 16, 2020)

Hallelujah! I finally got a hold of HR today (called at 10:30am) and informed them that I received a verbal job offer from my interviewer last week. Boom. Seasonal job offer and background check sent to myWorkDay right away. I finished filling out the authorization for the background check and agreed to receiving a consumer copy report. If I received the consumer report, does that mean that Target has received my background check as well? How long should I wait for them to call about orientation?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 17, 2020)

They may not have hours for new hires right now.


----------



## qtasnboi86 (Nov 5, 2020)

caiteaa said:


> Hallelujah! I finally got a hold of HR today (called at 10:30am) and informed them that I received a verbal job offer from my interviewer last week. Boom. Seasonal job offer and background check sent to myWorkDay right away. I finished filling out the authorization for the background check and agreed to receiving a consumer copy report. If I received the consumer report, does that mean that Target has received my background check as well? How long should I wait for them to call about orientation?


How long did your background check take?


----------

